# Το τριπλοσάγονο το βλέπεις;



## Theseus (May 30, 2012)

See slang.gr under πώς είσαι έτσι; My query extends to just one word viz. τριπλοσάγονο.
- Κοίτα, κοίτα ρε αυτήν που περνάει!!! Πωωωωπω!!! *Το τριπλοσάγονο το βλέπεις;*
Does it describe a girl/woman who is a '(triple) jawdropper i.e. very attractive?;)


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2012)

It means a very fat neck.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

Double chin and, in this case, triple chin.

Double chin is *διπλοσάγονο*.


In urbandictionary:
*triple chin* 
When someone is somehow fat enough to have another chin under their double chin. :)


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2012)

...
*triple chin*:
Fat people have double chins. Triple obese people have TRIPLE chins.
Extra two flaps of fat and skin that hang down and look like chins. Can also be called turkey necks, as they resemble the flap of skin turkeys have on their neck.
_- Is that man a turkey?
- No, he's just got a triple chin.
- Eww 
_
When someone is somehow fat enough to have another chin under their double chin.
_- *Dude! look at that double chin! *
- *No! thats a triple chin! 
*_ 





Shut up look at your Triple Chin


----------

